# In the Off season



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

I was just wondering what you do in the off season to strengthen up? (Besides the usual, skateboarding and swimming) I find that making different size ramps and practicing balance have worked in the past, but, I want to boost up this year. I'm even trying to find a way to "make snow" when it gets cold to but doesn't snow, so that I can practice before hitting the pipe or the slopes. Any advise? :dunno:


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

go wakeboarding or jetskiing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> go wakeboarding or jetskiing!


Do you use the ramps in the water, or just practice the balance routines? Is there anything else to help prep the muscles? I've been trying all sorts of new things at home, even looking into the artificial snow slopes lately to see what I can do in my yard to practice. Any other suggestions would be great.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

the bongo board is great


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

*I'm really looking into something that I saw on U-Tube. The SG5 snow maker, I want to say it's from snowathome? not sure though. I'm seeing it every where. It's like making a back yard terrain park. COOL! Something to make snow to cover everything before nature comes along, and that way I was thinking I could have it all down before I look like a clutsy snow biff in the public eye. LOL My question to everyone is... have you seen or heard anything about this? Does anyone have one that they can explain more about it? It looks simple enough to set up, and heck, it makes snow for me and only me in my backyard, and I can practice, I'm looking forward to anyones opinions. Don't want to waste money. Let me know what you think. Email me, or post, I'm really interested in the extra practice at home.* Trying to post in different spots for the feedback, need opinions bad! Getting excited, don't want to be let down.


----------



## REKER (Jul 12, 2007)

Like Kirkwood said, wakeboarding or the bongo board or both. I used to wake board up until this season, unfortunately I have no one to go with anymore.
There is this fake snow ive heard of.. I think its called "Snow gel" or something. There might be a video of it on you-tube. But you pretty much mix this gel with water in a 5gal bucket and it turns in to a snowy type slush that is really slick.
You might also want to get a crappy board and try using a trampoline to learn a few tricks and to get your balance right when you are air born.

But to answer your original question. To strengthen up before the season, I start a workout routine that involves various calisthenics, stretching, and overall weight training. I also do alot of running/cardio. The calisthenics help out a little with your spins and jumping.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

*I tried the snow gel. It's definately slippery to walk on, and I've tried boarding on it, but it just doesn't work, it's alot of work, effort, and a mess, not to mention the amount needed to do anything with it. I'm still looking into the snowmaker. I found an SG5 from snow at home, I still would like to know if anyone else has seen it, or has one. I've got the crappy board for the trampoline, but wow, it's hot out there to be on a black trampoline in the sun, can't find enough shade to set it up in. But I'm looking into a work out routine with the calisthetis and such, just to be ready, but I am definately trying to get what I can from the summer months outside. Any other ideas let me know. I thank you for your opinions and trying to help me out though. Anything else, definately kep in touch.*


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

my friends and i have a snowmaker his dad made it himself and runs on a powerwasher and an airhose(air compressor). we live in Pennsylvania so we don't get much natural snow so we have to make our own. you can see our results on youtube. just search "fo sho films" and we have a few videos from which a snowmaker helps us make...having the park in your back yard also helps you learn tricks and then apply them to the mountain instead of embarasing yourself infront of the semi-pros.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

I found it, I know exactly what you are talking about now. They have free plans on the website that I found the snowmaker on, but I think we're buying one. I talked to the guys that own the place and they are coming out with a box, they have their own equipment made specifically for making snow! I'm stoked now, they even came out with new snowmakers that are crazy!! I watched them on U-Tube. Check them out! I would defiantely do some trick stuff with this in my backyard. What do you think? SNOWatHOME » Home - Make real snow at home with a snowmaking machine or snowathome on u-tube. I've been looking into it for a while, and the guys really no their [email protected]#! I'm STOKED!!! Everyone invited to my yard for the winter! Got hill, getting the box, and the equipment, not as crazy money as I've seen either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

jet skiing!

Love it!


----------



## landonk5 (Aug 19, 2007)

what you can do in the off season, to help your balance,
is go to home depot, or any other do it yourself store,
buy a strong PVC pipe, maybe 4 inches in diameter. get
an old skateboard deck, and balance on that. the pipe 
should be pretty strong so it wont break no matter how
much you weigh. and its pretty fun too. but you should
also install 2 wooden blocks on the end of the skateboard
deck, cause when it slides out under you, and you fall 
on your hip, it hurts like crazy. its pretty much the
boot leg version of a balance board.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been looking at a vew-do balance board.....here is a bit of info about that in relation to snowboarding. 

Snowboarding Balance Board Training Using Vew-Do Snowboarding Balance Boards

I am just having trouble deciding which board to get! I'm a total SB n00b - only went out a few times last winter and i want to condition and strengthen for the upcoming season - I think it would help to do some balance work for sure...but also, I need to get better at switching edges, and especially carving - right now i have low confidence due to a nasty spill the last time I went out! I'd also like to be able to do some skate trix like ollies and kickflips on it more for fun and to revisit my skateboarding days.  

I posted in another forum also looking for feedback on the vew-do, as I have not been able to find too many reviews or comments about them, and I am having trouble deciding which one will be the best for me...so if anyone in here can offer some advice, or visit my other thread, I would so appreciate it!  

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...at/925-need-advice-vew-do-balance-boards.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

In terms of conditions I think stamina is going to be the number 1 thing. Followed by muscle tone.

You don't need to bench 300lbs to snowboard. A good strong lower body helps a lot too. Playing baseball since I was 7 and Varsity baseball for 4 years of high school build a strong lower body 


For conditioning look to craigslist

The gazelle(i know it looks like a gimic) works great. 30 minutes a day. More if you want to and you are good to go


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

ha ha funny u mention the gazelle, i have been debating on getting that for a few months now...my friend has one and every time i'm at her house, I'll jump on it...I may still try to find one actually....

I go bike riding and do some pilates exercises right now...but this balance board just looks like it could really be helpful! 

I need variety, i get bored very easily!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Try the gazelle.

Won't be disappointed. Point it towards the TV during sportscenter and go to town!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

sportscenter, lol...well only on sunday and monday nights - i'm a football fan....but other than that, this girl would rather watch days of our lives!  I may still go w/ the gazelle for winter exercise in general but i still want a vew do it looks so fun! I don't hear much on em online tho - in respect to reviews...are they over-rated? Not as great as they boast?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

DesignVHL said:


> sportscenter, lol...well only on sunday and monday nights - i'm a football fan....but other than that, this girl would rather watch days of our lives!  I may still go w/ the gazelle for winter exercise in general but i still want a vew do it looks so fun! I don't hear much on em online tho - in respect to reviews...are they over-rated? Not as great as they boast?



Oh

Then watch Food Network! I Love Food Network!

Watch Good Eats... 30 minutes

Get off Gazelle, fold up and go!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

lmao just what i want to watch while working out....the teaser of FOOD!  I do need to lose a few lbs before getting back out on the slopes tho....was just looking at a few gazelles on craigslist....I'm probably gonna pull the trigger on this one really soon....perhaps a combo between the gazelle for getting in shape and for aerobic exer. and the balance board for better technique and fun in general will be the perfect combo! YAY! I don't know why but i'm hooked on the idea of getting one of these boards!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

DesignVHL said:


> lmao just what i want to watch while working out....the teaser of FOOD!  I do need to lose a few lbs before getting back out on the slopes tho....was just looking at a few gazelles on craigslist....I'm probably gonna pull the trigger on this one really soon....perhaps a combo between the gazelle for getting in shape and for aerobic exer. and the balance board for better technique and fun in general will be the perfect combo! YAY! I don't know why but i'm hooked on the idea of getting one of these boards!


You review it for us 

Report back


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

I definitely will! As soon as I decide which one is best for me! I contacted vew, hopefully they will have a best suggestion for me! I won't know how well it does though till the snow comes and I can get out there! It can't come soon enough!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

DesignVHL said:


> I've been looking at a vew-do balance board.....here is a bit of info about that in relation to snowboarding.
> 
> Snowboarding Balance Board Training Using Vew-Do Snowboarding Balance Boards
> 
> ...


*I checked it out, thanks for the input, I'm looking further into it. The balance is where I lose myself over the summer, this would definately help, I think the idea od a PVC pipe for balance is great too. Just also wanted to tell everyone, I've ordered my new snowmaker! I can't wait now till the temps drop, the guys at the company wer also talking about coming out with a box that can be used for 4 season boarding. I saw a little of it on a video on U-Tube, I'll have to find it again to pass it along, I asked them to update their u-tube so I can check it out, keep up to date with me, SNOWatHOME » Home - Make real snow at home with a snowmaking machine. Wow, great information, I'm stoked!!!*


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

*I'm Stoked Making Snow & Practing!!*

*You have got to check this out. I said a few times in the past how I found a company online to make snow before it falls from the sky to help me practice in the yard. Well I contacted them a few times over the summer and was able to come up with the perfect set up for my house. I’m stoked! I’m already on my board and jibbing in my backyard! I made snow 2x’s this week already, the temperatures are already cold enough to make snow, can you believe it! The ski resorts are not all up and running in our area, and they normally aren’t ready until December. (Although one or 2 have taken advantage of the temperatures…) But with this snowmaker, I have my own ski resort, and backyard terrain park. By the time the ball really gets rolling, (and before everyone else!!!) I’ll be ready for the slopes.  I’m coming out full force this year! Here are links to 2 of the U-Tube videos from the company I’m dealing with. I don’t want to sound like an advertisement, but these people were great, and if I was offered the chance to perform in their new rail jam…I’d jump at it! There are tons of videos from them, and they have their rail jam also on the site and on u-tube. YouTube - SNOWatHOME's ultimate winter lifestyle :cheeky4:
YouTube - DC Mtn Lab 1.5 rare behind the scenes footage . I’ll update more when I really get things on a roll. But again, no better way to practice, I don’t know what I ever did without it!. Now my parents and neighbors want to borrow it for Holiday decorating and making snow in their yards. WOW the attention I’m attracting!! I’m stoked! My yard is fenced in, but everyone seems to see the snow flying around above the fence line! I can’t say enough about it. I have my own winter wonderland!! I’ll update soon. I want to post on U-Tube myself, but I would rather be the boarder, not the one holding the camera!! *


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

so setup a camera on a tripod....and hit record...jib jib away, edit later, up to utube! I'd love to see your setup! I don't have a backyard...so, my T-board will have to do till snow season comes!


----------

